# T-shirt designs that sell on ebay?



## tshirt96 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, im looking to start selling tshirts on ebay , but was wondering what desgins what sell ? thanks in advance


----------



## guero71 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome!
Are you gonna print the shirts yourself or have them printed?


----------



## tshirt96 (Jun 1, 2012)

im going to print them myself  well techinally my dad but you get the point haha


----------



## guero71 (Feb 27, 2010)

tshirt96 said:


> im going to print them myself  well techinally my dad but you get the point haha


Very cool. Well, Im no expert on what sells otherwise I would be retired and rich...however, I have found from experiance that current things sell really well. Like Sons of Anarchy shirts. The problem is that you cant legally print Sons of Anarchy apparel....but you might get away with printing something similar that doesnt infringe on their copyright. 

I would look for a nitche like skateboarding, yoga, horror films, or even current events....like the Florida Zombie face eaters. Also, instead of asking us, check out the ebay sellers. You can click on their past 30 day sales and see what is selling. Also check out etsy. There is a lady on there selling a lot of simple one-color print workout clothes. 

I wish you success! (and have your dad teach you to print)


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

or go to the 'ending soonest' part and scroll down to see if there are any bids. 

people here have said that ebay is a tough gig. generally, it's not worth the effort, they say, and once you get lost in the mix, that's easy to see why. as mentioned, however, and this also makes a lot of sense, if you do very, very new designs based off some current/topical event, that may move shirts.

the problem here is your costs ~ if you only sell one shirt, it's not worth it. if you keep the screen around for awhile, you may recoup some of your production cost for making the screen. ebay isn't free, either, and if there's a dispute, good luck trying to get it in your favour, so i hear. the flip side is if you get 60 orders, can you process those? 

if you look at what's being bid on, you'll notice not a lot of unknown brands out there are going for much, which, imo, why they jack the shipping up to a ridiculous seven bucks as to make it appear that the buyer is getting a better deal. basically, if you have a brand, expect to make flea market prices off a sale, imo. of course there are exceptions that i'm missing after just perusing feebay for a few minutes, but once you look at the prices, styles, what's being bid on, etc., it looks to be disheartening for a new brand. after all, there are, what, over 2.3 *million* listings for t-shirts today? 

but, hey, you can be an exception, just be aware of the caveats. if feebay doesn't work out for you, what's plan B?


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, if you want to sell t-shirts which prints by you, then the best suggestion id to make a site and run an online business for this purpose. Ebay is third party for this purpose.


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

Find your niche otherwise Ebay will drown you out.

Ryan has offered some really good advice, 

Good luck ,


----------



## freshalex (Oct 22, 2010)

Check out what celebrities are wearing. People that are seen on tv and public. Chances are that people that buy tees on ebay.are.the same people that follow celebrities and are all up in that culture 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Find out some sellers who sells well on ebay, and check their sale history. Also check the "ending soonest" list with bids. You may get an idea about the hotsale style.


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

The best advice I can give you for trying to find a hot idea that will sell well on Ebay is to think of current pop culture events, characters, or sayings.

A good example of this was last year when the famous Honey Badger was featured on the news throughout the country.
If you were the first to create a Honey Badger T Shirt you would have sold hundreds if not more.

Sales will tail off after a couple of months as other t shirt sellers will offer Honey Badger designs as well.
The key is to be the first and keep thinking and designing that potential next big hot seller.

Now there are thousands of Honey Badger T shirts one Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=honey+badger+t+shirt&rt=nc

If you partner with a print on demand T shirt company that provides your printing and fulfillment you can attempt as many of these type of ideas as you can think of as there is no $ investment.

Our site allows you to design a T shirt and post it to your Ebay account with just a couple of clicks.


----------

